# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Blijvend en gezond afslanken en toch genieten van je eten, kan dat?

## FRANCOIS580

Haast dagelijks word je verrast met allerlei diëten, het ene nog onzinniger dan het andere maar allemaal beloven ze je de meest spectaculaire resultaten. Meestal tevergeefs, want eens terug naar je vroeger eetpatroon overgeschakeld vliegen de kilo’s er zo weer aan en weeg je na je dieet al vlug meer dan er voor. Wil jij ook blijvend en gezond afslanken? Dan zal je minder moeten eten en dus minder energie opnemen en meer energie verbranden. Dat is meteen het principe van de Franse cardioloog en voedingsdeskundige Fréderik Saldmann die je minder laat eten en je toch van je eten laat genieten. Hoe doe je dat dan, minder eten en toch nog genieten van hetgeen je eet?

Naast minder eten en meer calorieën en dus energie verbranden speelt uiteraard ook de samenstelling van wat je eet een belangrijke rol. Om gezond te vermageren moet je je verzadigingsgevoel verlengen waardoor je hongergevoel wordt uitgesteld. In dit proces spelen vetten, eiwitten en koolhydraten een centrale rol. Voedingsvezels stillen je honger, en verlengen je verzadigingsgevoel. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat vooral graanvezels je gewicht en je buikomtrek verminderen. Wil je duurzaam en gezond afslanken dan zal je in de eerste plaats dus meer vezels uit graanproducten moeten eten.

*Vermageren zonder dieet*
Vermageren door gebruik te maken van voedingssupplementen, geneesmiddelen of maaltijdvervangers doet meer kwaad dan goed en heeft dus geen enkele zin

Het beste dieet is geen dieet. Dat zegt ook de Franse cardioloog en voedingsdeskundige Frederick Saldmann die zopas een nieuw recept uitwerkte dat je gezond en blijvend doet afslanken en je toch nog laat genieten van wat je eet. Is dat wel mogelijk? Feit is wel dat ondanks de vele diëten, vermageringspillen en maaltijdvervangers het aantal patiënten met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en zelfs met morbide obesitas niet alleen blijft toenemen, maar ook steeds verjongd. Dat is toch het beste bewijs dat zowel diëten als voedingssupplementen om te vermageren niet werken? De beste en gezondste manier om blijvend te vermageren is dan ook op je voeding letten en toch plezier beleven aan wat je eet. Op die manier hou je dit nieuwe voedingspatroon het langste vol en zal je vanzelf je gezond streefgewicht bereiken én behouden. Het jongste vermageringsrecept van cardioloog Saldmann is dus geen dieet, maar een.../... 

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Ik doe niet aan dieten. Wel aan minder snoepen en meer bewegen. Dat helpt voldoende.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora, en... Geniet van wat je eet...

----------

